# Soundanlage selbst bauen



## computertod (25. Februar 2009)

hallo, ich hab mal ne Frage:
ich hab bei mir zuhause aufm Dachboden noch zwei alte Radio-Lautsprecher gefunden. diese hab ich mittels einem alten Kopfhörerkabel mit dem PC verbunden, funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nur sind sie für meinen Geschmack etwas leise.
von meinen alten Lautsprechern hab ich noch diese Platine wo man u. a. die Lautstärke regeln kann, jetzt die Frage:
würde es etwas bringen, wenn ich diese Platine dazwischenlöten würde? oder gibts so etwas zu kaufen, dass der Sound lauter wird?


----------



## Sash (25. Februar 2009)

ähm ein verstärker vielleicht? was sind das für boxen? normale oder aktive? wenn die soundkarte nur mit den magneten sozusagen direkt verbunden hast, könntest du mit der platine die lautstärke nur nach unten hin einstellen. ums lauter zu machen bräuchtest du einen verstärker. oder sind die dinger aktiv?


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2009)

was genau meinst du mit aktiv?
ich hab einfach das Kabel mit dem Kabel der Boxen verbunden, wie´s in den Boxen drin aussieht weis ich nich


----------



## dot (25. Februar 2009)

Vermute ich auch, die Radio-LS werden wohl pasive sein, somit fehlt dir der Verstaerker, da die Soundkarte zu schwach dafuer ist.


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2009)

aha, aber was für einen Verstärker sollte ich da hinein machen?
was einfaches zum löten oder was "besonderes"?


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Februar 2009)

Lass einfach die Finger von. Im schlimmsten Fall killst du deine Soundkarte oder das Mainboard.


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Lass einfach die Finger von. Im schlimmsten Fall killst du deine Soundkarte oder das Mainboard.



glaubst du? Soundkarte währe nicht das Problem, gibts halt ne neue 
Mainboard will ich eh ein neues 

BTT: keiner ne Idee, was ich nehmen könnte?


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Februar 2009)

Hmm...wenn du dir ne neue Soundkarte und nen neues Board leisten kannst, warum kaufst du dir dann nicht einfach neue gute Lautsprecher? Die Wege der Menschheit sind unergründlich.


----------



## Schluwel (25. Februar 2009)

=D =D =D Er möchte halt ausprobieren warum sagt ihr ihm nicht einfach ob es geht oder nicht... wenn ja dann würd ich halt auch ne anständige erklärung abgeben und nicht einfach sagen er soll sich neue Lautsprecher kaufen =D 

Schluwel


----------



## Cleenz (26. Februar 2009)

Die Boxen brauchen ja eine gewisse Spannungsversorgung damit der Magnet die Membran in Schwingung versetzen kann. Bekommt der Lautsprecher weniger als nötig, dann kann die Membran eben nicht so stark schwingen und der Ton kommt nur leise aus dem Lautsprecher. Eine Soundkarte hat eine ziemlich schwache Leistungsabgabe und somit ist der Ton auch nur leise. Das bedeutet du brauchst etwas das das Signal deiner Soundkarte verstärkt und an die Boxen weiterleitet.
Eine Platine mit der du die Lautstärke regeln kannst bringt dir garnix! Die verstärkt ja nicht das Signal, sondern kann es nur schwächer machen um die Lautstärke eben nach unten zu regeln. Dadurch werden sie aber nicht lauter. Du kannst ja bei deinem Auto auch nicht schneller fahren nur weil du das Gaspedal weiter nach oben setzt so das du es tiefer durchtreten kannst. Der Motor ist hier der limitierende Faktor, nicht das Gaspedal. So ist es auch bei dir. Die Stromversorgung ist der limitierende Faktor.
Was du also machen könntest, du kaufst dir einen Stereoreceiver (z.B. HK610 von Harman/Kardon oder wahrscheinlich reicht bei den Boxen auch der billigste Stereoverstärker den du finden kannst) und schließt den an den PC an und verbindest die Boxen damit. Der verstärkt dann das Signal und du solltest mehr Pegel erzeugen können.
Sinnvollerweise baust du noch ein Gehäuse um die Boxen, damit du ein Volumen bekommst für die Lautsprecher. Das macht sie auch nochmal lauter und sie sollten besser klingen.
Ganz verstehen muss man dein Projekt aber wahrscheinlich nicht. Die teilen klingen wahrscheinlich furchtbar und wenn du eh Geld über hast, kauf die lieber ordentliche Boxen. Hier mal ein Link


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2009)

Cleenz schrieb:


> oder wahrscheinlich reicht bei den Boxen auch der billigste Stereoverstärker den du finden kannst



sowas hier: Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik ?



Cleenz schrieb:


> Ganz verstehen muss man dein Projekt aber wahrscheinlich nicht. Die teilen klingen wahrscheinlich furchtbar und wenn du eh Geld über hast, kauf die lieber ordentliche Boxen. Hier mal ein Link



ne, verstehen tus nur ich  so schlecht klingen die Boxen nichtmal, gehäues ist eins aus Holz, außen steht was von Telefunken drauf


----------



## Cleenz (26. Februar 2009)

Dein Link zu Conrad geht nicht! Du hast auf den Warenkorb verlinkt.

Ich würde ja sowas kaufen und das wäre mir schon zu teuer:

TECHNICS Stereo Receiver SA -R230 Verstärker bei eBay.de: Receiver (endet 26.02.09 14:20:03 MEZ)


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2009)

conrad Artikelnummer: 190843 - 62 
des von Ebay währe schon interessant, allerdings möchte ich nicht unbedingt noch ein Gerät auf meinem Schreibtisch haben


----------



## Cleenz (26. Februar 2009)

Du bist ja echt ein Scherzkeks. Meinst du das hier eigentlich alles ernst? Dir ist schon klar das das Teil mit einer 9V Batterie betrieben wird und 1,5 Watt Ausgangsleistung hat? Es ist für WALKMAN gedacht, so wie es auch in der Beschreibung steht. Damit erreichst du garnix! Du brauchst einen anständigen Verstärker mit ca. 20 Watt min pro Kanal! Da fängt dann das Leben den Boxen an. Die werden aber vermutlich auch nicht so einen tollen Wirkungsgrad haben, insofern ist 20 Watt auch schon tief gestapelt wenn du ein bisschen Lautstärke realisieren willst!


----------



## dot (26. Februar 2009)

Fuer die Moneten kannst du dir wirklich gleich vernuenftige aktive Boxen zulegen. LS aus alten Radios sind jetzt wirklich nicht das Masz der Dinge. Ich hab hier eine Kiste mit den alten LS aus meinem Auto direkt an der "Endstufe" eines Autoradios. Fuer das Gedudel @work reicht das, aber fuer mehr auch nicht...


----------



## x2K (27. Februar 2009)

Ich würde dir in erster Linie auch davon abraten selber was zu basteln das kann schlimm enden 
Wenn du unbedingt etwas selber bauen willst  sollten wir mal den Car HIFI berreich zu rate zihen hier sind die meißten sachen  auf einander abgestimmt  und brauchen kaum anpassungen an deine gegebenen bedingungen.
die endstufe sollte mit dem schwachen signal deiner Soundkarte auskommen 
dazu kommt das diese geräte über einen kanal steuerbar sind eigendlich übernimmt diesen job das autoradio aber man kann sich  mit etwas talent eine schreibtisch fernbedienung bauen.
Hier mal einen  anständige Lautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einen Verstärker ich glaube 1000W reichen PMO glaub ich (verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du brauchst nurnoch einen anständiges Netzteil mit einem Großen Kondensator
ein Gehäuse mit Lüfter  einigen anschlüssen  plus  den Gehäusen für die Lautsprecher 
dieses modell kann man auch 4 kanalig ansteuern  mit ein paar weichen bekommst du dann sogar 4.1 sound hin  ist etwas bastelarbeit und man muss triksen 


(nein diese Sachen befinden sich nicht in meinem Auto ich fahre mit Benzin und nicht mit Schallantrieb^^)


----------



## computertod (27. Februar 2009)

wenn ihr schon alle der Meinung seid, dass ich das selberbauen lassen soll, dann könntet ihr ja mal ein Soundsystem posten, dass auch mal ordentlich Bass erzeugen kann und noch bezahlbar ist^^


----------



## x2K (1. März 2009)

das kommt drauf an was du willst  2.1, 5.1 oder 7.1 
und was du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Cleenz (2. März 2009)

2 Sachen:

1. Läuft ein Auto mit 12 Volt. Aus der Steckdose zu Hause kommen allerdings 230 Volt. Das wird massiv zu Problemen führen.

2. Raveland ist ja der Oberschrott. Da kann er auch seine Radioboxen weiter benutzen. Gute Hersteller sind hier u.A. Polkaudio für Boxen, u-Dimension für Endstufen und Hifonics oder West Coast Customs für Subwoofer. Das kostet allerdings auch alles seinen Preis.

Ansonsten kann ich nur mal hier den Link posten zu einem sehr guten Hersteller bei dem du für wenig Geld gute Systeme bekommst: Klick hier

PS: 1000 Watt sind eine vollkommen unrealistische Angabe. Bei guten Boxen mit hohem Wirkungsgrad reichen auch 5 Watt um Frontsystem und Subwoofer zu betreiben.


----------



## x2K (2. März 2009)

Cleenz schrieb:


> 2 Sachen:
> 
> 1. Läuft ein Auto mit 12 Volt. Aus der Steckdose zu Hause kommen allerdings 230 Volt. Das wird massiv zu Problemen führen.



Es gib natürlich auch Netzteile die man dann braucht aber das wissen setze ich voraus....


----------



## Cleenz (2. März 2009)

Ja du Schlaumeier. Allerdings brauchst du dann eine unmenschliche Ampere Leistung, verflixt dicke Kabel und einen Kondensator dazwischen. Vor allem aber kosten die entsprechenden Netzteile ein Vermögen! Ach genau, absichern musst du das Ganze dann auch noch unbedingt sonst macht es Puff und dein Haus liegt in Schutt und Asche!


----------



## Sash (2. März 2009)

lol überlegt mal wieviel strom der bei 12v und 1000w ziehn muß. das sind angaben für trottel die alles kaufen wo hohe zahlen draufstehen.


----------



## x2K (2. März 2009)

ich hahb einfach ein modell raus gesucht  das war das erste was ich gesehen hab 
und nirgendwo steht das man die sachen auch benutzen MUSS
bei eurem gemeckere hab ihr übrigens auch die enorme abwärme vergessen XP


----------

